# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] πεφτει η ασφαλεια του γενικου..λογω φουρνου

## πετρος σ

κατ"αρχας σας ευχαριστω για την αποδοχη..και ευχομαι σε ολους χρονια καλα πολλα με υγεια  χαρα και χαμογελο
Τωρα αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει..θα το εκτιμησω παρα πολυ..γιατι θα καταφερει η γυναικα μου να φτιαξει βασιλοπιτα..χαχαχα...λοιπον το προβλημα ειναι με τον φουρνο..οποτε πηγαινω τον διακοπτη πανω απο τους 50 βαθμους..πεφτει η ασφαλεια του γενικου....μονο ο διακοπτης του φουρνου το δημιουργει αυτο..(ενια εντοιχισμενος)..ο διακοπτης δλδ της θερμοκρασιας....ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι η συσκευη ειναι TEKA
σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ezizu

Χρόνια πολλά. Διευκρίνισε κάτι. Πέφτει σίγουρα η ασφάλεια ή μήπως το ρελέ διαφυγής ΔΔΕ ( προστασίας );
Λογικά συμβαίνει το δεύτερο, οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση, το πιθανότερο είναι, να παρουσιάζει διαρροή  κάποια από τις αντιστάσεις του φούρνου, καθώς λειτουργεί και ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία της .
Αν δεν γνωρίζεις ακριβώς αν είναι το ρελέ ή η ασφάλεια, ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα, έχοντας όμως σημειώσει, ποιο ακριβώς ηλεκτρικό εξάρτημα πέφτει στον πίνακα.

----------

πετρος σ (30-12-13)

----------


## πετρος σ

καλησπερα..ναι εχεις δικηο...το ρελε ασφαλειας πεφτει
συγγνωμη

----------


## xampos

Οπότε οπως είπε και ο Σήφης λογικά είναι αντίσταση. Ανοιξε τον φούρνο και δοκίμασε μία μία την αντισταση και δες αν πέφτει μέχρι να φτάσεις σε αυτή που έχει την διαρροή.

----------

πετρος σ (30-12-13)

----------


## nyannaco

> Οπότε οπως είπε και ο Σήφης λογικά είναι αντίσταση.


Δεν είναι και απόλυτο όμως. Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να είναι και ο διακόπτης ή ο θερμοστάτης.

Φίλε Πέτρο Σ., πολύ φιλικά θα σου πρότεινα να μην δοκιμάσεις μόνος σου αν δεν έχεις καλές ηλεκτρολογικές γνώσεις (που μάλλον δεν έχεις για να μπερδεύσεις την ασφάλεια με το ΔΔΕ), γιατί το ρεύμα δεν φαίνεται, δεν ακούγεται, δεν μυρίζει, αλλά σκοτώνει.

----------

πετρος σ (30-12-13)

----------


## πετρος σ

κυριοι..κατ"αρχας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση...επειδη πιστευω οτι η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη απο την αμαθεια..και ακομα επειδη το ρευμα οπως ενας φιλος ειπε ...δεν το παιρνεις χαμπαρι αλλα σκοτωνει...δεν προκειται να μπλεξω με το ρευμα ουτε αμμεσα ουτε εμμεσα...απλως ηθελα την γνωμη σας...ετσι ωστε να εχω νια σφαιρικη αποψη..και να καλεσω ηλεκτρολογο...και ακομα γιατι η γυναικα μου με χαλισε λεγοντας οτι καταστραφηκε ο φουρνος και ηθελε αλλον(ελεος..που να βρεθουν τα χρηματα)οποτε αν ειναι αυτη η ζημια που λετε..δεν ειναι κατι το σοβαρο η το πολυ ακριβο...ετσι δεν ειναι???? ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## πετρος σ

τουλαχιστον θα δοκιμασω αυτο που λει ο xampos....ρισκο μηδεν...

----------


## supermanboy

Πέτρο γεια σου και Χρόνια Πολλά και σε εσένα.Να υποθέσω ότι κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις τις έχεις διότι με τέτοιες συσκευές δεν παίζουμε!Εφόσον σου ρίχνει τον διαφυγής τότε θα χρειαστεί να την ανοίξεις από πίσω ώστε να απομονώσουμε ποια από τις αντιστάσεις σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.Καλό θα είναι να πάρεις τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε(κατέβασμα γενικού) ώστε όταν τραβήξεις και έχεις την συσκευή έξω να δουλεύεις άνετα και χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Σε πρώτη φάση δοκίμασε να τραβήξεις την κουζίνα έξω ώστε να μπορέσεις να έχεις πρόσβαση στο πίσω μέρος.Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVQK9kIDELI

Τώρα,αφού πήρες μια γέυση βλέποντας το video θα χρειαστεί σε κάθε σου κίνηση καθώς τραβάς και προσπαθεις να ανοίξεις τον φούρνο από πίσω να κατεβάσεις την παροχή της κουζίνας(αυτόματος στον πίνακα 20/25Α). Εφόσον το κάνεις θα ανοίξεις το πίσω μέρος και σε πρώτη φάση θα βρεις τα καλώδια για την πάνω και την κάτω αντίσταση του φούρνου.Θα δεις και θα σημειώσεις τα καλώδια ή θα βγάλεις μια φωτο με τα χρώματα όπως είναι για να μπορείς να τα ξαναβάλεις όπως τα βρήκες και θα τα αφαιρέσεις όλα(π.χ πρώτα την πάνω αντίσταση). Αφού αφαιρέσεις τα καλώδια π.χ από την πάνω θα τα μονώσεις με μονωτική ταινία καλά και θα σηκώσεις τον αυτόματο της κουζίνας.Αφού σηκωθεί θα δοκιμάσεις να ανοίξεις ένα πρόγραμμα στους 100.Αν δεν πέσει ο ρελές διαφυγής τότε βρήκες τον ένοχο και τον αφαιρείς περιπου με τον τρόπο του video και πηγαίνεις για καινούργιο με τον παλιό στο χέρι.Αν πέσει πάλι τότε πας για την κάτω αντίσταση όπου αφαιρείς τα καλώδια/φωτογραφία και δοκιμή όπως και πάνω.Φυσικά μετά το πέσιμο του ρελέ θα ξανακατεβάσεις τον αυτόματο της κουζίνας για να κάνεις δοκιμή με την κάτω.Καλό θα είναι αν αφαιρέσεις τα καλώδια από την κάτω και δοκιμάσεις να δεις αν θα την κρατήσει να έχεις τα καλώδια της πάνω αντίστασης στην θέση τους σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο που τα έβγαλες.Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα δεις ότι σε μια από τις δύο αντιστάσεις ο φούρνος θα μπορεί να σταθεί.

Προχώρα με προσοχή και εδώ είμαστε.

Επειδή τώρα είδα πως θα φωνάξεις ηλεκτρολόγο καλό είναι αφού δεν νιώθεις ικανός μην προχωρήσεις Πέτρο!Τα παραπάνω απλά έχε τα στον νου σου πληροφοριακά.Και ΝΑΙ Ο ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ ΣΟΥ που και αυτή σαν τις περισσότερες θέλουν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ.

----------

πετρος σ (30-12-13)

----------


## πετρος σ

γιαννη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την πληροφορια...ενταξει δεν παιζω με το ρευμα αλλα δεν ειμαι ασχετος ..και παντα προσεχω..οποτε η πληροφορια αυτη που μου εδωσες ειναι απλη δεν εχει κατι το πολυπλοκο...μονο πρεπει να ειμαι ασφαλισμενος εναντι του ρευματος...θα το δοκιμασω..ευχαριστω παρα πολυ....και αν δεν δουλεψει και αυτο τοτε ηλεκτρολογος...ευχαριστω και παλι ολους σας....καλη χρονια να εχετε ολοι με υγεια

----------


## πετρος σ

Και ΝΑΙ Ο ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ ΣΟΥ που και αυτή σαν τις περισσότερες θέλουν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ....................ναι ρε φιλε δεν παιζονται με τιποτα..λες και ειναι σε αλλο κοσμο μερικες φορες

----------


## supermanboy

Ότι κάνεις θα το κάνεις με προσοχή και ρίξε καλή ματιά στο videaki. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι μου λες.

----------


## πετρος σ

και κατι τελευταιο...να δοκιμασω πρωτα μια μια τις αντιστασεις(να τις βαλω να λειτουργησουν ξεχωριστα)πριν προχωρησω σε αυτο το σταδιο??..το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι το ιδιο...???
ευχαριστω
δλδ αυτο που προτεινε ο xampos

----------


## πετρος σ

το ειδα ..πολυ κατατοπιστικο..παρα πολυ...και "ευκολο"...αρκει να παιρνεις ολα τα μετρα προφυλαξης

----------


## πετρος σ

πρεπει να φυγω τωρα κυριοι...σας ευχαριστω και παλι..οτι και να γινει...το βρω η οχι..θα σας το πω..καλο βραδυ

----------


## πετρος σ

καλημερα ..
δοκιμασα τον τροπο που μου ειπατε εχθες..(ο φουρνος εχει κατω αντισταση ...και διακοπτη για πανω-κατω..δεν εχει ξεχωριστο για πανω)..και μολις πηγαινα τον διακοπτη για να διαλεξω πανω η πανω κατω ..κλπ κλπ  επεφτε το ρελε...ειδα το εσωτερικο του φουρνου και προσεξα..οτι η πλατη του φουρνου δεν ειναι βιδωμενη καλα..εως καθολου...φαινετε ο μ...ας που ηρθε πριν απο ενα χρονο να μας αλλαξει μια αντισταση..ξεχασε να την βιδωσει...οποτε πιστευω οτι εχει περασει ατμος η νερο..και δημιουργει το προβλημα...εχω δικηο??? και τι μπορω να κανω πλεον(απο του χρονου εννοειται)...
ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άσε τους διακόπτες (πάνω - κάτω) (το ότι σε σένα φαίνεται ότι μόλις "πειράζεις" τους διακόπτες "πέφτει " τότε είναι άσχετο και είναι κάτι έμμεσο αλλά η κύρια αιτία είναι οι αντιστάσεις που επιτέλους τροφοδοτήθηκαν με ρεύμα από τους διακόπτες και συμπίπτει να είναι ελατωματικές οι κατά επέκταση αντιστάσεις ) . πρώτο μέλημα σου είναι να ξέρεις ότι πράγματι έκοψες το ρεύμα από τον πίνακα σου που προορίζεται για την κουζίνα . (γιατί ακόμη και αν θεωρούμε και λέμε αααα τον "κατέβασα " τον διακόπτη από τον πίνακα . ) ένας σωστός τεχνικός εξετάζει αν πράγματι "έκοψε" το ρεύμα προς την κουζίνα. π.χ. ανάβεις την κουζίνα σε άλλες λειτουργίες που δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν (π.χ. φως κουζίνας) και μετά διακόπτεις το ρεύμα για να δεις ότι πράγματι το "έκλεισες" το ρεύμα ή εξετάζεις κατά επανάληψη με δοκιμαστικό.και βεβαιώνεσαι για την ζωή σου.

Το δεύτερο μέλημα είναι να εξετάσης την πάνω - κάτω αντίσταση με πολύμετρο για διαρροή (στην περίπτωση εδώ πιστεύω ότι η διαρροή θα φανεί άνετα) λόγω του ότι πέφτει το ρεύμα με την ενεργοποίηση του διακόπτη κουζίνας /θερμοστάτη. Γιατί υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις μικρής διαρροής όπου στην αρχή η αντίσταση λειτουργεί κανονικά και πέφτει λίγο μετά ... εκεί το πολύμετρο δεν είναι κατάλληλο για έλεγχο διαρροής.
Θα εξετάσεις κάθε επαφή της αντίστασης (χωρίς τα καλώδια πάνω τους) με την γείωση σασί . με το πολύμετρο . αφού βρεις ποια βραχυκυκλώνει ... μην πάρεις το δείγμα της χαλασμένης αντίστασης (αυτής που σου άλλαξε ο προηγούμενος ειδικά στην επάνω όπως λες που σου άλλαξε) ως απόλυτη στο να πάρεις ίδια , γιατί και αυτή που άλλαξε , μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικών χαρακτηριστικών Watt κτλ σε σχέση με την πρωτότυπη που μπορεί να είχε. (κανονικά η επάνω με την κάτω αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι ίδιες με εξαίρεση του γκρίλ που είναι ξεχωριστή )  συμβουλέψου το μοντέλο σου για τα χαρακτηριστικά της αντίστασης που είχε. θα την στερεώσεις πολύ καλά χωρίς προχειρότητες και πατέντες ή κενά. και προπαντός δεν θα αμελήσεις την αρτιότητα της απαραίτητης γείωσης σε αυτές.

Το 3ο μέλημα είναι ότι αν έχεις την παραμικρή αμφιβολία σε ότι κάνεις , κατευθείαν στον έμπειρο τεχνικό.

----------

πετρος σ (31-12-13)

----------


## πετρος σ

ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συμβουλες...ευχομαι τα καλλιτερα σε ολους για το 2014 να ειναι μπροστα τους
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## πετρος σ

κυριοι...χρονια καλα και πολλα να εχετε...ευτυχισμενο το 2014....σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας...τελικα με την βοηθεια  ενος φιλου βρεθηκε το προβλημα στον φουρνο....ειναι η αντισταση του αερα...μολις την απομονωσαμε δουλεψε κανονικα ο φουρνος...οποτε αλλαγη σε αυτο το εξαρτημα..και ολα ελπιζω να πανε καλα.....ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλή χρονιά .
Καλώς για την αντίσταση αέρα .. πέρα από αυτό εξέτασε αν ο ανεμιστήρας (πτερύγια) στο κέντρο αυτής της αντίστασης είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και δεν έχει οξειδωθεί από σκουριές ή έχει ακανόνιστα πτερύγια καθώς και στο καπάκι του προθάλαμου όπου βρίσκεται ο ανεμιστήρας (αυτό το καπάκι καθοδηγεί το ρεύμα αέρα) αν έχει ατέλειες σκουριές άνοιξαν οι τρύπες του περισσότερο , να το αντικαταστήσεις.
Γενικά αυτές οι αντιστάσεις (στρόγγυλες ανεμιστήρα) είναι πολύ ισχυρές (κοκκινίζουν ποιο έντονα από αυτές που είναι για πάνω κάτω του φούρνου. 
Και σε περίπτωση που ο βεβιασμένος αέρας που απάγει αυτήν την θεμοκρασία από την συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση δεν έχει καλή ροή , η αντίσταση καταστρέφεται νωρίτερα.




> και ολα ελπιζω να πανε καλα.....


Σίγουρα ! ... με την γυναίκα σου που έφαγε το ηλεκτροσόκ δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιμετωπίσει την συνέχεια !! (άμα καείς μια φορά φυσάς και το γιαούρτι μετά)

----------

